# over 1/3 of SC recruits may not qualify



## greene_dawg (Jul 11, 2014)

Just wow!!!

http://recruiting.blog.ajc.com/2014...arolinas-football-signees-waiting-to-qualify/

More than a third of South Carolina’s 2014 football recruiting class is in jeopardy of not qualifying academically.
South Carolina signed 21 players last February, and eight members have yet to enroll at the SEC school, assistant Steve Spurrier Jr. told The State’s Josh Kendall. 
The start of football practice is only a few weeks away.
Several of the endangered signees are from the Atlanta area, including M.L. King High School cornerback Wesley Green. He’s one of three cornerbacks waiting to get through admissions.
“We would like to hope that least two out of three (cornerbacks) are going to make it,” Spurrier told The State. “That’s a pretty critical area for our 2014 season getting those guys here.”
Former North Gwinnett High School defensive end Dante Sawyer announced two weeks after signing day that he wasn’t going to make it. Sawyer went ahead and graduated with his GED; he reported to a junior college in February with the hopes of transferring to South Carolina in time for the 2015 season.
Defensive end Jhuastin Thomas has signed with South Carolina twice, out of Columbia High School and junior college. His chances of playing for the Gamecocks “appear to be done” after not qualifying again.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 11, 2014)

No bueno.


----------



## Throwback (Jul 11, 2014)

Anyone surprised?


T


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 11, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Anyone surprised?
> 
> 
> T



I doubt anyone is surprised, but I'd imagine the head rooster is having stomach cramps over this!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 12, 2014)

You can't spell academic casualty without the USC.

I'm gonna bet that they all get in.  Spurrier threatened the admissions folks over there that he would take his golf clubs and go home if they didn't do the Spurrier thing years ago.

And if any South Carolina reporters dare report on this at length he will sling a fit and have them fired.  Nothing to see here.  Move along.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 12, 2014)

we may be able to pick off one if any eventually gain admission into a 4 yr school.


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 12, 2014)

He needs to quit recruiting the guys on the short bus.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jul 13, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> You can't spell academic casualty without the USC.
> 
> I'm gonna bet that they all get in.  Spurrier threatened the admissions folks over there that he would take his golf clubs and go home if they didn't do the Spurrier thing years ago.
> 
> And if any South Carolina reporters dare report on this at length he will sling a fit and have them fired.  Nothing to see here.  Move along.



absolutely

i remember him pitching a fit when he couldnt get some player due to admissions turning him down

doubt that he suddenly develops a problem getting them in


----------



## gin house (Jul 13, 2014)

Not that worried.   Two of the cornerbacks, Wesley green and Chris Lammons scored too high.  They are about to retest.    Doobie Thomas has failed to qualify two years in a row, he's done.   Dante Sawyer is headed to Juco as is Wideman.    We're in good shape.   There's pros and cons to recruiting in Georgia, lol.  Half of those guys are from Georgia.  Not that worried.    I see green and Lammons making it in.   The other probably wouldn't played anyhow this season.


----------



## gin house (Jul 13, 2014)

ClemsonRangers said:


> absolutely
> 
> i remember him pitching a fit when he couldnt get some player due to admissions turning him down
> 
> doubt that he suddenly develops a problem getting them in



Name the player.   Never heard him do so.    Spurrier is too proud to do that.   Actually his pride has hurt him in recruiting.    He could be around more and help out with elite recruits.   They come to see him and he's gone most of the time.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jul 13, 2014)

gin house said:


> Name the player.   Never heard him do so.    Spurrier is too proud to do that.   Actually his pride has hurt him in recruiting.    He could be around more and help out with elite recruits.   They come to see him and he's gone most of the time.



Bowman and Smith 

Spurrier threatened to leave.

http://archive.upstatetoday.com/?p=8353


----------



## WickedTider (Jul 14, 2014)

Did they recruit a bunch of Gas Pumpers?


----------



## Madsnooker (Jul 15, 2014)

I thought this sort of thing was common among many sec teams!!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 15, 2014)

almost as common as tattoo parlors in Columbus.


----------



## gin house (Jul 15, 2014)

ClemsonRangers said:


> Bowman and Smith
> 
> Spurrier threatened to leave.
> 
> http://archive.upstatetoday.com/?p=8353



"Upstate reporting".  Look at the bottom of the link......"Clemson freshmen impress".   That's funny but if that is the case I could understand he be mad about a kid who qualified to play D1 football but USC wouldn't sign off to let him here.    We've lost a few in the last few years due to that but there's always a SEC school to scoop them up and enroll them.   I wish we had the standards Clemson has in place.  That's not a knock, that's the truth, lol.


----------



## gin house (Jul 15, 2014)

ClemsonRangers said:


> Bowman and Smith
> 
> Spurrier threatened to leave.
> 
> http://archive.upstatetoday.com/?p=8353



 Check this out.   This is why Dabo doesn't have to fight the admission battle.   Might shock a few dawgs and tigers. 

www.usnews.com/education/blogs/.../athletes-show-huge-gaps-in-sat-scores


----------



## gin house (Jul 15, 2014)

ClemsonRangers said:


> absolutely
> 
> i remember him pitching a fit when he couldnt get some player due to admissions turning him down
> 
> doubt that he suddenly develops a problem getting them in



From the link of your post it sounds to me like he was more aggravated about recruiting kids and accepting their commit only to have to turn them away.   Kind of kills your recruiting in those ares.   Who wants to commit to a school who has turned others away?   I doubt he was tore up about losing a three star and two star player.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 15, 2014)

Lol.  As I said, nothing to see here.  Move along.   Everything is going according to plan.


----------



## gin house (Jul 15, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Lol.  As I said, nothing to see here.  Move along.   Everything is going according to plan.



  What's the plan?   Another bet?


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jul 15, 2014)

gin house said:


> "Upstate reporting".  Look at the bottom of the link......"Clemson freshmen impress".   That's funny but if that is the case I could understand he be mad about a kid who qualified to play D1 football but USC wouldn't sign off to let him here.    We've lost a few in the last few years due to that but there's always a SEC school to scoop them up and enroll them.   I wish we had the standards Clemson has in place.  That's not a knock, that's the truth, lol.



calm down

here is the story from the columbia station

http://www.wistv.com/story/6894347/admissions-process-takes-spotlight-after-spurriers-threat


----------



## gin house (Jul 15, 2014)

ClemsonRangers said:


> calm down
> 
> here is the story from the columbia station
> 
> http://www.wistv.com/story/6894347/admissions-process-takes-spotlight-after-spurriers-threat



We can't all have half or more of our players enrolled without being up to standards, lol.    The beauty of it is we have the smarter kids and run the state


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 15, 2014)

gin house said:


> What's the plan?   Another bet?



The old ball bag's master plan of course.

As for the bet, sure, if you want to.

Captain Americus ain't ever scared.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 15, 2014)

gin house said:


> We can't all have half or more of our players enrolled without being up to standards, lol.    The beauty of it is we have the smarter kids and run the state



Run the state? 

In South Carolina running the state is akin to being tallest midget.

Clemson seems more like an SEC school.


----------



## flowingwell (Jul 15, 2014)

South Carolina has been really good as of late but losing 4-6 recruits is essentially being put on self probation for a year.  It will hurt going forward in the next 2-3 years in experienced depth alone.


----------



## gin house (Jul 15, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Run the state?
> 
> In South Carolina running the state is akin to being tallest midget.
> 
> Clemson seems more like an SEC school.



  Times change bro.   Not to bash your team but there has been a National Title come from the state of South Carolina since there has been one from the state of Georgia, that was 32 years ago.   You may beg to differ but tell me how football in Georgia isn't "Midget like".    Both SC is top 5 in recruiting right now.   Clemson can't beat us, lol.   Going for 6 in a row.   I'm just looking at the facts.


----------



## gin house (Jul 15, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> South Carolina has been really good as of late but losing 4-6 recruits is essentially being put on self probation for a year.  It will hurt going forward in the next 2-3 years in experienced depth alone.



 Green and Lammons will be in by end of the month.    Wideman and sawyer will be part of next years class.  Only players that have a chance to play is green and Lammons so that's good.  For a change we are loaded with depth.    We are fine.


----------



## gin house (Jul 15, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> The old ball bag's master plan of course.
> 
> As for the bet, sure, if you want to.
> 
> Captain Americus ain't ever scared.



 I'll leave the bet up to you  I'm confident this year, you better not


----------



## flowingwell (Jul 15, 2014)

gin house said:


> Green and Lammons will be in by end of the month.    Wideman and sawyer will be part of next years class.  Only players that have a chance to play is green and Lammons so that's good.  For a change we are loaded with depth.    We are fine.



Counting on kids to go juco and remain committed is fools gold, trust me from experience.  If you think it's no big deal than no worries, just seems most big time programs tend to over recruit depth rather than give it away.


----------



## flowingwell (Jul 15, 2014)

gin house said:


> Times change bro.   Not to bash your team but there has been a National Title come from the state of South Carolina since there has been one from the state of Georgia, that was 32 years ago.   You may beg to differ but tell me how football in Georgia isn't "Midget like".    Both SC is top 5 in recruiting right now.   Clemson can't beat us, lol.   Going for 6 in a row.   I'm just looking at the facts.



I hate to bring it up, do you not recognize Georgia techs claim to the 1990 title?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jul 16, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> I hate to bring it up, do you not recognize Georgia techs claim to the 1990 title?



Oops.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jul 16, 2014)

mcbuck said:


> almost as common as tattoo parlors in columbus.



almost!!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 16, 2014)

I am beginning to wonder if Clemson will ever beat Carolina again...starting to get like UF beating UGA back in the 90's. Clemmons is just snake bit when playing the Birds.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jul 16, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> I am beginning to wonder if Clemson will ever beat Carolina again...starting to get like UF beating UGA back in the 90's. Clemmons is just snake bit when playing the Birds.



now, dawgs had a little nasty losing streak there too

dat boy will get em this year


----------



## gin house (Jul 16, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> I hate to bring it up, do you not recognize Georgia techs claim to the 1990 title?



You mean their share of the National Title?    Colorado took the AP poll and GT took the coaches poll.   With the controversy UC had in a game you think some coaches voted GT?    Do you recognize a NC coming out of Georgia or a tie with a team that was probably better?


----------



## flowingwell (Jul 16, 2014)

gin house said:


> You mean their share of the National Title?    Colorado took the AP poll and GT took the coaches poll.   With the controversy UC had in a game you think some coaches voted GT?    Do you recognize a NC coming out of Georgia or a tie with a team that was probably better?



I hope they never get credit for it, problem is if you look at the record book they did.  That makes your statement about 32 years invalid.  Just check facts, ok?


----------



## gin house (Jul 17, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> I hope they never get credit for it, problem is if you look at the record book they did.  That makes your statement about 32 years invalid.  Just check facts, ok?



 True but given credit for a shared NC it's still 24 years ago.......   I'm not buying the state of South Carolina is a battle of midgets and the state of Georgia is a powerhouse, lol.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 17, 2014)

gin house said:


> Times change bro.   Not to bash your team but there has been a National Title come from the state of South Carolina since there has been one from the state of Georgia, that was 32 years ago.   You may beg to differ but tell me how football in Georgia isn't "Midget like".    Both SC is top 5 in recruiting right now.   Clemson can't beat us, lol.   Going for 6 in a row.   I'm just looking at the facts.



Lol.  Well here is another fact since you like facts now (times must indeed have changed if that's the case).  This recruiting that you love to talk about has netted SC what exactly?  

Funny that you want to tell me about how long it's been since UGA won a NC.  Has SC ever won one?  Come to think of it, SC hasn't won an SEC championship since...well ever.  



Just facts bro.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 17, 2014)

gin house said:


> I'll leave the bet up to you  I'm confident this year, you better not



I better not?  Dude, seriously?

You're always confident.  You were confident when we had beaten SC however many years it was in a row I would imagine.

Chicken fans always think the yard birds are great.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 17, 2014)

ClemsonRangers said:


> now, dawgs had a little nasty losing streak there too
> 
> dat boy will get em this year



I sure hope so man.  Clemson fans have always seemed cool to me.

SC fans are hands down the most delusional in the South.


----------



## WickedTider (Jul 18, 2014)

Not trying to interrupt y'all's little cock vs Dawg fight, but I do believe Bama plays UGA in the SEC Champ game this year. 

You guys may resume


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 18, 2014)

WickedTider said:


> Not trying to interrupt y'all's little cock vs Dawg fight, but I do believe Bama plays UGA in the SEC Champ game this year.
> 
> You guys may resume


I'm seeing bama and Carolina in the sec title game. Gonna be hard for the dogs to overcome that 0-2 start. Sorry to interrupt. As stated previously, resume.


----------



## Throwback (Jul 18, 2014)

Lol  

The kiffin tide won't be in the SEC champ game. 

T


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 18, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Lol
> 
> The kiffin tide won't be in the SEC champ game.
> 
> T



It will be bama or auburn for sure. Don't see the dogs as a lock in the east. Don't think for a moment that the barn will waltz right into the title.


----------



## Throwback (Jul 19, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> It will be bama or auburn for sure. Don't see the dogs as a lock in the east. Don't think for a moment that the barn will waltz right into the title.



i don't. they got to play 12 games same as everyone else--including alabama. 



T


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 19, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> I thought this sort of thing was common among many sec teams!!!



The fact that you thought that demonstrates the lower IQ standards in Ohio.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 19, 2014)

Well thank goodness we have Bammer's permission now.  auburn is going to be the source of much crimson consternation around here before much longer.

Sc winning g the east this year?  Don't see it happening.


----------



## gin house (Jul 19, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Lol.  Well here is another fact since you like facts now (times must indeed have changed if that's the case).  This recruiting that you love to talk about has netted SC what exactly?
> 
> Funny that you want to tell me about how long it's been since UGA won a NC.  Has SC ever won one?  Come to think of it, SC hasn't won an SEC championship since...well ever.
> 
> ...



  Hey,  I fully realize we aren't an Alabama, Lsu or Florida.    We are as a state not "battle of midgets".    You seem to think UGA has a great tradition and is heads and shoulders above the state of South Carolina.....   I just don't see it.  We own Clemson and they've won a NC since UGA has...  Don't overlook South Carolina.   Spurrier built a powerhouse out of nothing in Florida.  He has a good record against the dawgs.   Sure we'll lose one here and there.    I am confident of that.


----------



## gin house (Jul 19, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> It will be bama or auburn for sure. Don't see the dogs as a lock in the east. Don't think for a moment that the barn will waltz right into the title.



 I say Bama and USC.   auburn is a very good team but anyone who says they were the better team in the Bama/Auburn game doesn't know football.   Bama misses 5 field goals......   Even a beat down UGA team had the game in hand.    I think South Carolina will be better this year.   People don't realize last year was our worst defensive year in 4 years and we finished #4.   Our defense will be equal with more depth this season.  We will have the best O line in the SEC and our offense will be the strength.    I'm skeptical about our QB but a heisman winning coach has all the confidence in the world in him.  I'm content with Spurrier being quiet and cocky at the same time.    Seems that's when he has his best teams.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 19, 2014)

gin house said:


> Hey,  I fully realize we aren't an Alabama, Lsu or Florida.    We are as a state not "battle of midgets".    You seem to think UGA has a great tradition and is heads and shoulders above the state of South Carolina.....   I just don't see it.  We own Clemson and they've won a NC since UGA has...  Don't overlook South Carolina.   Spurrier built a powerhouse out of nothing in Florida.  He has a good record against the dawgs.   Sure we'll lose one here and there.    I am confident of that.



Pretty reasonable.

When compared to SC's tradition ours is great.  And I was sort of giving you the business a little before but it's just an undeniable fact, SC has never won anything.  Never won the conference.  Never won an NC.  So it is hard to take seriously when SC fans talk junk to us.  Like you said, I and all UGA fans know that it has been forever and a day since we won an NC.  But SC has never won anything.  Doesn't mean they never will.  But until they win the SEC at least, UGA just don't really care to hear the hype that comes out of the mouths of SC fans about all this supposed great recruiting and how good SC is as a program now. 

Ask Florida about recruiting.  Supposedly they've signed the best of the best forever.  You wouldn't know it from the last few years.  And us too.  We always recruit well.  But that hasn't gotten us over the hump.

And I'm sorry, I don't care that Spurrier won at Florida.  Apples and oranges.  Florida is one of the best states in the country for football talent.  At the time the sEC was a three yards and a cloud of dust, run, run, and run some more conference.  spurrier brought in a passing offense.  That can't be replicated.  The two situations are too different to compare.  

And while Spurrier is still an at least good offensive coach his best days are behind him.  I wouldn't be holding my breath for SC to suddenly start wearing people out under Spurrier like Florida did.  Y'all will win some games under him but I think SC has pretty much reached its ceiling and has been as good as they are probably going to be.

And y'all bragging to us about owning Clemson is like a UGA fan bragging to so e SEC rival about owning Tech.  Is it anything to really brag on?  Not from where I sit.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 19, 2014)

gin house said:


> I say Bama and USC.   auburn is a very good team but anyone who says they were the better team in the Bama/Auburn game doesn't know football.   Bama misses 5 field goals......   Even a beat down UGA team had the game in hand.    I think South Carolina will be better this year.   People don't realize last year was our worst defensive year in 4 years and we finished #4.   Our defense will be equal with more depth this season.  We will have the best O line in the SEC and our offense will be the strength.    I'm skeptical about our QB but a heisman winning coach has all the confidence in the world in him.  I'm content with Spurrier being quiet and cocky at the same time.    Seems that's when he has his best teams.



Auburn won.  Doesn't matter who the best team was.  Anyone who can't see that doesn't know football.


----------



## gin house (Jul 19, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Auburn won.  Doesn't matter who the best team was.  Anyone who can't see that doesn't know football.



You think Saban will let anything close to that happen again?    I highly doubt it.   There's a difference in being good and being lucky.  Auburn is good but they were more lucky than good.   Common sense a win is a win but a realist can see the difference.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 19, 2014)

gin house said:


> You think Saban will let anything close to that happen again?    I highly doubt it.   There's a difference in being good and being lucky.  Auburn is good but they were more lucky than good.   Common sense a win is a win but a realist can see the difference.



I agree that Auburn had lots of luck.  In that game and others.

The rest of your post doesn't make much sense.  Nick Saban won't "let" it happen?   So the only reason it happened last time was because he decided he WOULD let it happen?  Saban has total control over the outcome?  Jeez you sound like a Finebaum caller.

As for the last part of the post, it's odd that you are positioning yourself as the realist here considering those first few sentences.  Doesn't exactly scream realism.


----------



## gin house (Jul 19, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Pretty reasonable.
> 
> When compared to SC's tradition ours is great.  And I was sort of giving you the business a little before but it's just an undeniable fact, SC has never won anything.  Never won the conference.  Never won an NC.  So it is hard to take seriously when SC fans talk junk to us.  Like you said, I and all UGA fans know that it has been forever and a day since we won an NC.  But SC has never won anything.  Doesn't mean they never will.  But until they win the SEC at least, UGA just don't really care to hear the hype that comes out of the mouths of SC fans about all this supposed great recruiting and how good SC is as a program now.
> 
> ...



 We'll have to agree to disagree.   I'll say this.   There is as good a football talent in the state of South Carolina as anywhere.   Maybe not the numbers but just as good.   USC and Clemson are both top 5 in the country in recruiting if that means anything to you,  I don't really care that much with the star ratings.    We finished #4 last year .   This season we finish #4 we in the playoffs for the NC.    Spurrier has changed the expectations.   I wouldn't care if the team that beat me has won titles or not...... Like you said, anybody who doesn't know a win doesn't know football.    Good coaching changes programs, that and keeping you talent in state.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 19, 2014)

gin house said:


> We'll have to agree to disagree.   I'll say this.   There is as good a football talent in the state of South Carolina as anywhere.   Maybe not the numbers but just as good.   USC and Clemson are both top 5 in the country in recruiting if that means anything to you,  I don't really care that much with the star ratings.    We finished #4 last year .   This season we finish #4 we in the playoffs for the NC.    Spurrier has changed the expectations.   I wouldn't care if the team that beat me has won titles or not...... Like you said, anybody who doesn't know a win doesn't know football.    Good coaching changes programs, that and keeping you talent in state.



True that keeping in state talent is important.  Especially if there isn't ones of it.  That's not a slam it's just true that that is more crucial for SC than it is us.  Sometimes people will go nuts when a player from GA signs out of state.  We don't care because we always sign lots of talented in state guys and there are too many for us to get them all.  

Spurrier didn't change expectations.  sC has always seemed to think they were better than they are.  In fairness the same can be said for us a lot of years.


----------



## gin house (Jul 19, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> True that keeping in state talent is important.  Especially if there isn't ones of it.  That's not a slam it's just true that that is more crucial for SC than it is us.  Sometimes people will go nuts when a player from GA signs out of state.  We don't care because we always sign lots of talented in state guys and there are too many for us to get them all.
> 
> Spurrier didn't change expectations.  sC has always seemed to think they were better than they are.  In fairness the same can be said for us a lot of years.



  There are some fans who are clueless and every fan base has them.  We have our share.    I was a fan when we won 1 game in two years and I can tell you things are different.   We've always had other states come in and take the cream of the crop and we took what was left.   That slowed down in 07 with Gilmore staying.    We've always had second tier talent, those days are gone.   I've spent many Saturdays as a kid listening to the game on the radio and was just hoping to score, much less beat a Bama, UGA, Florida.   We have equal talent to about anybody and depth.   I think Bama is in a class by themselves.


----------



## gin house (Jul 19, 2014)

I have to say the proof is in the pudding.    The last three years there are only 3 teams to finish in the top 10 every year.    Alabama, Oregon and South Carolina.    If you negate northern I'll we have the longest home win streak at home in the country.  That's hard to believe when you play in the SEC.   Our last loss at home was October 2011.   I'm excited about the program.  I truly think the SEC is very possible.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 19, 2014)

gin house said:


> I have to say the proof is in the pudding.    The last three years there are only 3 teams to finish in the top 10 every year.    Alabama, Oregon and South Carolina.    If you negate northern I'll we have the longest home win streak at home in the country.  That's hard to believe when you play in the SEC.   Our last loss at home was October 2011.   I'm excited about the program.  I truly think the SEC is very possible.



Yeah it's possible.  No doubt the level of play has risen.  I don't necessarily buy the whole as much talent as anybody and depth stuff.  But then again I don't really care either.  Again, Florida is a recruiting powerhouse every year but it hasn't mattered in a while.  I learned two things about recruiting after years of paying it too much attention, first of all you can not recruit your way into a championship.  Not going to happen.    Second, being #4 in recruiting or whatever sounds nice but it doesn't mean anything.  Recruiting rankings are very subjective.  And if you aren't at least winning your conference, does your recruiting ranking make you feel any better?  It sure doesn't for me.

I hear what you are saying about  the past.  We had some lean years when I was younger when Goff and Donnan were both there.  Funny thing is, we brought in loads of talent in recruiting then too.  Again, you can't recruit your way into a championship.  And I agree that all fan bases have idiots.  But, and I'm not just trying to be inflammatory here, SC fans seem to be the worst.  They have always seemed like they thought they were gonna be great even when they totally sucked.  Then they would act surprised when we would beat them.  Before the game last year I couldn't believe how ridiculous they acted.  I've been to a lot of UGA games over the years and seen a lot of different fans come to town.  Never seen the ridiculousness I saw before the UGA /SC game last year.

Those people acted like there was absolutely no way SC could lose to UGA even though they've done just that a whole bunch over the years.  I had one guy do a gator chomp at me for some reason  and when we got near the stadium there was a group of about eight of them standing on the steps near the bookstore making cracks to all the UGA fans as they walked by.  I laughed at them and told the mouthiest one he must not know how to act outside of a trailer park.a bunch of people laughed and he got all mad and started telling me all about how much better SC is than UGA and how I could "book it" that they would win and SC would win the east.  I told him I would meet him right there after the game and give him a beer to help him drown his sorrows because there was a decent chance it wasn't gonna go like that.  It of course did not.

All fan bases have idiots but delusion has been strong in chicken land for a very long time.  And while they seem to have always hated us, we never gave them much thought until recently.  And I still don't buy that things are different now.  I think spurrier is an old man and won't be around a lot longer and when he's gone SC will look pretty much like they looked before 2009.  But I've been wrong before.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jul 19, 2014)

Soon to be Sept 13 2014 for their next home loss


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 19, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah it's possible.  No doubt the level of play has risen.  I don't necessarily buy the whole as much talent as anybody and depth stuff.  But then again I don't really care either.  Again, Florida is a recruiting powerhouse every year but it hasn't mattered in a while.  I learned two things about recruiting after years of paying it too much attention, first of all you can not recruit your way into a championship.  Not going to happen.    Second, being #4 in recruiting or whatever sounds nice but it doesn't mean anything.  Recruiting rankings are very subjective.  And if you aren't at least winning your conference, does your recruiting ranking make you feel any better?  It sure doesn't for me.
> 
> I hear what you are saying about  the past.  We had some lean years when I was younger when Goff and Donnan were both there.  Funny thing is, we brought in loads of talent in recruiting then too.  Again, you can't recruit your way into a championship.  And I agree that all fan bases have idiots.  But, and I'm not just trying to be inflammatory here, SC fans seem to be the worst.  They have always seemed like they thought they were gonna be great even when they totally sucked.  Then they would act surprised when we would beat them.  Before the game last year I couldn't believe how ridiculous they acted.  I've been to a lot of UGA games over the years and seen a lot of different fans come to town.  Never seen the ridiculousness I saw before the UGA /SC game last year.
> 
> ...



This series is lopsided for sure. But, Carolina has won 4 of the last seven meetings. How are things not different now?


----------



## gin house (Jul 19, 2014)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Soon to be Sept 13 2014 for their next home loss



 You may be right but #1 Alabama couldn't do it and neither has any SEC or anyone done it in almost three years.  With a green QB and a suspect defense I think we stand a good shot, Gurley will be the difference if we lose I think.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 19, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah it's possible.  No doubt the level of play has risen.  I don't necessarily buy the whole as much talent as anybody and depth stuff.  But then again I don't really care either.  Again, Florida is a recruiting powerhouse every year but it hasn't mattered in a while.  I learned two things about recruiting after years of paying it too much attention, first of all you can not recruit your way into a championship.  Not going to happen.    Second, being #4 in recruiting or whatever sounds nice but it doesn't mean anything.  Recruiting rankings are very subjective.  And if you aren't at least winning your conference, does your recruiting ranking make you feel any better?  It sure doesn't for me.
> 
> I hear what you are saying about  the past.  We had some lean years when I was younger when Goff and Donnan were both there.  Funny thing is, we brought in loads of talent in recruiting then too.  Again, you can't recruit your way into a championship.  And I agree that all fan bases have idiots.  But, and I'm not just trying to be inflammatory here, SC fans seem to be the worst.  They have always seemed like they thought they were gonna be great even when they totally sucked.  Then they would act surprised when we would beat them.  Before the game last year I couldn't believe how ridiculous they acted.  I've been to a lot of UGA games over the years and seen a lot of different fans come to town.  Never seen the ridiculousness I saw before the UGA /SC game last year.
> 
> ...


Maybe not at Uga, but Saban has translated consistent number one recruiting classes year after year into 3
National titles in the past 5 seasons.


----------



## gin house (Jul 19, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah it's possible.  No doubt the level of play has risen.  I don't necessarily buy the whole as much talent as anybody and depth stuff.  But then again I don't really care either.  Again, Florida is a recruiting powerhouse every year but it hasn't mattered in a while.  I learned two things about recruiting after years of paying it too much attention, first of all you can not recruit your way into a championship.  Not going to happen.    Second, being #4 in recruiting or whatever sounds nice but it doesn't mean anything.  Recruiting rankings are very subjective.  And if you aren't at least winning your conference, does your recruiting ranking make you feel any better?  It sure doesn't for me.
> 
> I hear what you are saying about  the past.  We had some lean years when I was younger when Goff and Donnan were both there.  Funny thing is, we brought in loads of talent in recruiting then too.  Again, you can't recruit your way into a championship.  And I agree that all fan bases have idiots.  But, and I'm not just trying to be inflammatory here, SC fans seem to be the worst.  They have always seemed like they thought they were gonna be great even when they totally sucked.  Then they would act surprised when we would beat them.  Before the game last year I couldn't believe how ridiculous they acted.  I've been to a lot of UGA games over the years and seen a lot of different fans come to town.  Never seen the ridiculousness I saw before the UGA /SC game last year.
> 
> ...



  That's kind of my point.   We've been winning with mostly two and three star players, some 4 stars and a couple 5 stars but mostly solid underrated kids that the staff develops.   I'm excited to see what they do with the talent coming in.  Being in Americas how have you been around that many Carolina fans?  Just curious.   I live about 45 min from Athens, I've been around some stupid georgia fans as well.    I went to the UGA game last year and had a thing happen somewhat like you did.    A UGA fan was half drunk and they love to make fun of our team logo.......   He was foul mouthed, there were piles of women and kids around.   I just held my tongue and walked with my wife.    Had my kid been there I would have took him off his feet.   Those kinds are everywhere in every program.    I've always heard LSU fans were the worst...... I went a couple years back and was blown away with how loud they were and the crazy thing was I heard very little stupid talk and their fans were awesome.  Georgia by far has had the worst fans I've been around.   We'll see soon enough who wins.   I'm just ready for some football.   My wife thinks I'm crazy humming the fight song, lol.


----------



## gin house (Jul 19, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Maybe not at Uga, but Saban has translated consistent number one recruiting classes year after year into 3
> National titles in the past 5 seasons.



 Spurrier took shots at Saban at media days and claimed it was a compliment but truthfully Saban showed what elite talent can bring but he's also a great coach and they work and develop their talent.   Gotta give that guy credit, he can recruit and coach at the top.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 19, 2014)

gin house said:


> That's kind of my point.   We've been winning with mostly two and three star players, some 4 stars and a couple 5 stars but mostly solid underrated kids that the staff develops.   I'm excited to see what they do with the talent coming in.  Being in Americas how have you been around that many Carolina fans?  Just curious.   I live about 45 min from Athens, I've been around some stupid georgia fans as well.    I went to the UGA game last year and had a thing happen somewhat like you did.    A UGA fan was half drunk and they love to make fun of our team logo.......   He was foul mouthed, there were piles of women and kids around.   I just held my tongue and walked with my wife.    Had my kid been there I would have took him off his feet.   Those kinds are everywhere in every program.    I've always heard LSU fans were the worst...... I went a couple years back and was blown away with how loud they were and the crazy thing was I heard very little stupid talk and their fans were awesome.  Georgia by far has had the worst fans I've been around.   We'll see soon enough who wins.   I'm just ready for some football.   My wife thinks I'm crazy humming the fight song, lol.



I don't doubt what you're saying at all.  But to answer your question, at games.  No SC fans down here.  I'm basing it off what I see at games.  Like I said I've been to a ton of UGA games in my life and Sc fans are the most delusional and cocky for no reason.  Now I'll tell you that Florida fans are the worst in my opinion but at least they were really good and had something to brag about.  sC fans don't really have anything to brag about but they still brag.

I agree that there are some awful UGA fans.  During the LSU game last year there were a few LSU fans near us.  A guy behind us kept yelling at them about Mettenberger being a rapist.  Like you said, there were young kids, and I'm talking five years old, sitting near by.  Inexcusable.  The guy did it a few times and when none of the rest of us laughed or joined in he stopped.  I've seen other UGA fans act really badly.  I don't defend that stuff.  And I don't act like that at games.  I yell loud for my team.  And I laughed until my head hurt when it showed Spurrier on the big screen with that stupid look on his face after we caught him flat footed on that on sides kick.  But as far as taunting rival fans and yelling insults at them, I don't do it.  I don't even say anything out of the way to them unless they do it first.  And then I just say something to make them feel stupid, laugh and then walk away while they stand there feeling dumb.

As far as y'all's mascot goes, I'm sorry dude, y'all kind of asked for that when you chose it.

But I've had the same experience as you with LSU fans.  They get a really bad rap but I've never seen them act all that badly.  Loud for sure but not rude or anything.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 19, 2014)

gin house said:


> Spurrier took shots at Saban at media days and claimed it was a compliment but truthfully Saban showed what elite talent can bring but he's also a great coach and they work and develop their talent.   Gotta give that guy credit, he can recruit and coach at the top.



Saban is the best but he doesn't give a crap about recruiting.  Alabama recruits as well as they do because they win so much.


----------



## Big7 (Jul 19, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> I thought this sort of thing was common among many sec teams!!!



Not just SEC.. Most of them have a Lamborghini, Caddy 
or sumpin' before they do the deed.

Look on the back of their paychecks. Prolly signed
with an "X"..

They can run though.

MONEY, MONEY, MONEY, MONEY.

Just keep them away from a dog fight.

100M over ten years and a 10M bonus couldn't keep
Vick from a dog fight.

I fer'got.. Ain't much fer' spelling.
I did go to skool though.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jul 19, 2014)

gin house said:


> You may be right but #1 Alabama couldn't do it and neither has any SEC or anyone done it in almost three years.  With a green QB and a suspect defense I think we stand a good shot, Gurley will be the difference if we lose I think.



Gurley will probably be the difference in any game we win this year. I'm worried our D won't be much better than last year if any. While we got rid of some bad apples the whole secondary was sour. While I enjoy talking smack I don't expect an awesome showing on D. We will definitely break Pruitts N.C. streak


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 19, 2014)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Gurley will probably be the difference in any game we win this year. I'm worried our D won't be much better than last year if any. While we got rid of some bad apples the whole secondary was sour. While I enjoy talking smack I don't expect an awesome showing on D. We will definitely break Pruitts N.C. streak



I think the front seven is going to be really good.  The secondary will have their struggles but they will be better.


----------



## gin house (Jul 19, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Saban is the best but he doesn't give a crap about recruiting.  Alabama recruits as well as they do because they win so much.



The recruits he gets give him a huge advantage.   They are a big reason he's won 3 National Titles in 5 years.   He was like 34-26 while at Michigan state, he's a great coach but anyone that says that's not the biggest reason Alabama is back is fooling themselves.    I promise you Saban is all about recruiting,   The Bama fans that know what they're talking about will tell you his mind is always on recruiting.   He's a hard worker.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 19, 2014)

gin house said:


> The recruits he gets give him a huge advantage.   They are a big reason he's won 3 National Titles in 5 years.   He was like 34-26 while at Michigan state, he's a great coach but anyone that says that's the biggest reason Alabama is back is fooling themselves.    I promise you Saban is all about recruiting,   The Bama fans that know what they're talking about will tell you his mind is always on recruiting.   He's a hard worker.



I agree he's a hard worker.  But I think the man cares far more about game prep, discipline, strength and conditioning, far more than recruiting.  I think you're a little obsessed recruiting.


----------



## gin house (Jul 19, 2014)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Gurley will probably be the difference in any game we win this year. I'm worried our D won't be much better than last year if any. While we got rid of some bad apples the whole secondary was sour. While I enjoy talking smack I don't expect an awesome showing on D. We will definitely break Pruitts N.C. streak



That's the great thing about football, we get to talk it up and wrong or right watch it unfold.   I'm torn about our defense.   Our weak link in the UGA game last year was our green line backing core, they got better all year and now are picked to be among the best in the SEC.   Our secondary is thin, thin , thin.    We are relying on unproven player and freshmen.........  I'm worried.     Offense should be improved.  Our line is supposed to be one of the best we've ever had and the RB stable is pretty nice.   I'm excited.    UGA will be tough based on talent alone but the losses on defense may prove hard to deal with.  I see where the green QB is picked to be on some watch list for awards.....   That's got to be a good sign.    T will be here before we know it.


----------



## gin house (Jul 19, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> I think the front seven is going to be really good.  The secondary will have their struggles but they will be better.



  Sounds about right.   Hard to loose all the guys in the secondary.    We are about the same.   With our lack of proven corners we are going to go to a 3-4 to take some pressure off them.   I'm kind of scared of that.


----------



## gin house (Jul 19, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> I agree he's a hard worker.  But I think the man cares far more about game prep, discipline, strength and conditioning, far more than recruiting.  I think you're a little obsessed recruiting.



I'm just telling you what the guy does.   It's not my opinion.   Ask any Bama fan that is in the know.   The guy is always thinking ahead game wise and recruiting wise.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 19, 2014)

gin house said:


> I'm just telling you what the guy does.   It's not my opinion.   Ask any Bama fan that is in the know.   The guy is always thinking ahead game wise and recruiting wise.



You've talked to him?


----------



## gin house (Jul 19, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> You've talked to him?



 No.  I have worked on two projects by the stadium and with a pile of Bama football fans, not the bandwagon fans.   Hey, I'm telling you what people in the know tell me, your telling me what you think.....   Take it or leave it.   Just telling you what I've heard from real football fans who eat, sleep and breath Bama football.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 19, 2014)

gin house said:


> No.  I have worked on two projects by the stadium and with a pile of Bama football fans, not the bandwagon fans.   Hey, I'm telling you what people in the know tell me, your telling me what you think.....   Take it or leave it.   Just telling you what I've heard from real football fans who eat, sleep and breath Bama football.



I know he does what he has to do.  But I don't believe that he's "all about recruiting" for a second.

I don't know the guy.  I don't hang out near Bryant-Denney.  And I don't put much stock in what the rabbid Alabama fans say.  They are probably the LEAST reliable.  Ever listen to Finebaum before?  They're insane.

What I'm saying is, the dude is the best college football coach walking the land right now.  And he had Alabama winning in short order.  That didn't happen because of recruiting.  When he got there there was some talent there but not anything out of this world.  And in no time he had whipped them into shape.  To me that's what he does.  And that has lead to a lot of guys wanting to play there.  He has a staff that goes outside of anybody who coaches to handle the recruiting stuff for him.  He comes in to close the deal when necessary.  This is what I've read.

And I believe it.  Think about what you know about the guy.  Does he seem like he wants to take time out of his day to stroke some kid's ego?   He seems to me like he doesn't want to be bothered with it and would rather spend his time breaking down tape, getting ready for games etc.


----------



## gin house (Jul 20, 2014)

Bro I think he's stand-offish to media and such but he lives recruiting.    He sent Alvin Kamara 105 letters in one day,  he Skypes recruits all the time.   Look at his site.....    CoachSaban.net.     See what he focuses on.   I give him props.   He's earned it and recruiting is a big part of it.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 20, 2014)

ClemsonRangers said:


> now, dawgs had a little nasty losing streak there too
> 
> dat boy will get em this year



Five Saturdays.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 20, 2014)

gin house said:


> Bro I think he's stand-offish to media and such but he lives recruiting.    He sent Alvin Kamara 105 letters in one day,  he Skypes recruits all the time.   Look at his site.....    CoachSaban.net.     See what he focuses on.   I give him props.   He's earned it and recruiting is a big part of it.



Maybe but I have a hard time seeing Nick Saban constantly politicking with kids who want their egos stroked.

If you can't tell I'm really not a recruitnic at all.  You seem to love it.  I used to be pretty interested in it and came to find the whole thing nauseating.  I'm personally not gonna hang on the every word and whim of high school kids.  Most of them end up being overrated anyway.  And recruiting is definitely overrated.  You have to do it.  But coaching is far more important at the college level.  If you go back and look at the guys who all these recruiting "experts" slobbered over in past years it's pretty funny how overwrought they were with a bunch of the kids they hyped.  

Steve spurrier himself once made fun of the entire process and talked about how meaningless "recruiting titles" are.


----------



## gin house (Jul 20, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Maybe but I have a hard time seeing Nick Saban constantly politicking with kids who want their egos stroked.
> 
> If you can't tell I'm really not a recruitnic at all.  You seem to love it.  I used to be pretty interested in it and came to find the whole thing nauseating.  I'm personally not gonna hang on the every word and whim of high school kids.  Most of them end up being overrated anyway.  And recruiting is definitely overrated.  You have to do it.  But coaching is far more important at the college level.  If you go back and look at the guys who all these recruiting "experts" slobbered over in past years it's pretty funny how overwrought they were with a bunch of the kids they hyped.
> 
> Steve spurrier himself once made fun of the entire process and talked about how meaningless "recruiting titles" are.



  I don't buy into the star system much at all.   Boiled down it's the opinions of a few analysis, participation in camps and exposure.   I do get into watching film on some and keeping up with recruiting in general.    Some of our very best players ever have been two star players.   I don't care about recruiting titles, for example the Lattimore class was ranked 20th, the Clowney class ( that just finished #4 in the country) was the 17th ranked class.    I do believe recruiting is as important as coaching.  Saban has measurables and standards recruits meet at every position  before they will be looked at.   Actually, Jimbo Fisher, Will Muschamp and a few other coaches use Sabans method.  They are recruiting every day.    I like recruiting as it speaks volumes about the programs to the surrounding states.   The instate talent is decent this year in South Carolina but we only have 1 out of 22 players from the state, that to me says there's so great talent out there that wants to be here.  I think we end up with 3 kids from South Carolina.   Most from Fla, Ga, NC, Al and other states.   I like that but hope it doesn't turn the instate kids away.


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 26, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> The old ball bag's master plan of course.
> 
> As for the bet, sure, if you want to.
> 
> Captain Americus ain't ever scared.



Evidentially Captain Columbia (Spurrier) wasn't scared either.


----------

